# Needlenose Gar



## Rikis (Apr 15, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I've got a question about the Needlenose Gar. Does anyone know anything or has heard anything of why the color red sometimes affects the Gar? It's not always, we've had this gar since late October and we noticed something odd a month ago and today we noticed it again. I usually wear red when I'm at home, so it's rare that the gar goes crazy but today we realized it was the color red when I changed shirts and the gar didn't react to me entering the room. 

Before (but just beginning today), just being by the door made it act crazy (snapping at the surface of the water, bolting to and fro) and it actually damaged its beak a little =/ . I have absolutely no idea why the color red would have such an affect on the Needlenose, haven't read anything about it and from what I've gathered, it's natural prey in the wild are insects and crustaceans, who don't bleed (or at least red). Anyone know anything about this odd behavior?


----------

